# Feeling too hyper, and 6 weeks pregnant!



## kristymay_c (Jun 13, 2012)

I had a total thyroidectomy 12 years ago. I took 100mcg synthroid for several years, which maintained a normal TSH, FT3, and FT4. Then, I just recently got pregnant. My doctor tested my TSH and it was 9. Yikes! He immediately put me on 200mcg of Synthroid to get it down. Well, I was only able to take the 200 for 5 days before feeling very HYPERthyroid. I was getting chest pains, panic attacks, racing heartbeat, breathlessness and headaches. I called the doctor and told him I felt it was too much. Then, he switched me to 150 mcg synthroid. I took that for another 1.5 weeks. I initially felt a little better after backing off from the 200, so I figured I'd be OK. Well, then I began to experience the racing heartbeat, breathlessness, panic attacks, headaches, and chest pain again. I called the doctor back and told him I felt like it was still too much. He backed me off to 125mcg synthroid. I got my TSH tested and it's a 1.7. So, it is better. But, my free T4 was 14.2 (HIGH, shouldn't be above a 12) I know that the TSH isn't really accurate because it's only been 2 weeks and it takes 6 weeks to see the most accurate TSH. I've been on the 125mcg for 4 days, and am still experiencing wicked hyper symptoms. My heart is racing, my head is pounding, I'm feeling pressure in my chest, feeling breathless, experiencing aanxiety and panic... It's terrible. I know that the 200s and 150s was just too much for me, and now I'm overmedicated. This is my first pregnancy so I am freaking out how this is affecting the baby!!! I am having nightmares about miscarrying!! My husband and I tried for 5 years for this baby, finally, it's here and I'm so scared of losing it because I'm feeling this way and don't want my crazy thyroid levels to screw it up! 2 questions:

1.) Is this affecting/hurting my baby in a bad way????

2.) How long should it take for my Free T4 to come down and for me to stop feeling so hyper? I have read that T4 has a long half life, and have also read that the dose I am feeling today, is mostly likely the dose that I took weeks ago. So, is it possible that I'm just still experiencing the 200s and 150s???

Thank you!!!


----------

